# 2k painting hassles



## greenblood (Feb 3, 2012)

It was all going well, I had prepped me doors, hung them in my shed/paint booth, panel wiped, tack ragged and sprayed 4coats. Ok I got some runs, but I thought, that's no problem, I just color sand them and the orange peel off and polish! But no! I left them for two days to harden off and tried to color sand ready to compound and polish, and flatted back with 1500 wet and dry, but the runs are darker than the top coat!!! What's gone wrong?! All coats were from the same mix. I'm at a loss.

Help!

Steve


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah ive seen it happen ..the pigment can drag and cause it

sand em smooth and repaint it ..carefully


----------



## greenblood (Feb 3, 2012)

What can I do to prevent it?

Steve


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Your getting runs because the air temps too low. Needs to be around 22c.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

from my experiance it just happens to some colours when you get runs

just try and not get any...usualy only happens on really heavy runs


----------



## greenblood (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah they were heavy runs, I don't have much space so had to hang them, this time i will have them flat. It's a solid colour, no lacquer. Whats odd though is the coat underneath seems to be the colour of the run. I can polish through it to get it all the same. Could it be seperation of colour or settling in the gun whilst waiting between coats? I'm waiting 20 mins each coat.

Steve


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi i would flatten with say 600grit wet block down the full panel 

wipe down with panel wipe 

tack cloth 

set the gun to the pressure and check the spray pattern should be like a cigar shape ie no heavy pattern top / bottom should all be even and fading slightly top and bottom 

then with the correct hardner /thinners for your spraying temp apply a nice even med coat ....this will look patchy but dont worry about it ...this is called a gripper coat giving your next coat something to stick to 

wait about 2-3 mins touch the paper and feel it if its stringy = still too wet wait longer 
if it feels sticky but dose not transfer to your finger wet then your ready for the next coat

then apply a nice slick coat with an even overlap this should look nice and wet but may have peel ....some paints have an after flow that meens the paint will flow into each other and level out etc

after this coat let it flash a good 10-15 mins same again check stickyness on paper 

apply another slick med wet coat allow to flash 15-20 mins and get some heat on it 


if you see a bit on the panel and think mmmmm il just dust a bit in DONT this is when mistakes will happen ..... just wait flash time and another full coat 

when painting 2k i always bump up the pressure a bit too helps it flow better but gives a little more overspray


hope this helps 


tommy


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

i used to paint fire engines and i came across this often when painting red obviously, although getting a whack from my tradesman encouraged me not to get runs lol best way to prevent it, probably just putting paint on too heavy, give it a chance to flow out, sometimes looks ripply and dry as u spray it but decent paint flows out pretty well and self levels within reason


----------



## greenblood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Michelld and Tommy,

I'm still having problems, Im beginning to think there is a problem with the paint. I am now painting without runs(after lots of practice i think i now have the gun set up ok, its a Devilbiss GFG 513 and although i have a manual for it, there is a knob which doesn't feature in it just under the paint pot on the side of the gun, i thought this was a paint shut off but it seems it is the pattern adjuster!)
Even without runs i'm getting break through of a darker colour, its as if the white in the paint is rising to the surface and the tints are staying deeper in the coat. It all looks good until i flat with 2000 and mop it with fast cut...i thought maybe fast cut is to harsh so i then tried on another panel ultrafina but i'm still getting break though of a darker colour. 
I remember when the chap was mixing the paint for me he said he ran out of white, but then disappeared out the back, came back with something and carried on..maybe he used a white that wasn't supposed to be used in this mix??

Steve


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

the only other thing you can do is apply a coat of sealer/or barcoat over the effected area this will then seal the surface ready for topcoat 



tommy


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

not sure then, i was going to suggest quality of the paint ? but it was Glasurit 18 line i had this problem with , which is pretty good commercial paint,


----------



## greenblood (Feb 3, 2012)

Its Jawel Paint. I will call them and ask if it is a possibility.

Steve


----------

